# "Other Weapons" Category



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I have to say, that I'm a little "offended" by that the title of that category. Sure, a knife can be used as a weapon, but so can a pencil. I'm a huge knife fan, and I consider it nothing more than a tool. Slingshots can be used for hunting, but I would consider it a tool to obtain food, not a weapon. Of course, shooting them is just plain ol' fun anyways, as are bows and arrows, guns, etc. Perhaps I'm going overboard a bit, but what are your thoughts about this, especially since the government seems to be intruding into what we consider tools, or a sport, etc?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now let me understand this. The " Warrior " is offended by the word weapon. :slap: lol


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I know what you mean. It pretty much depends though.. I knife can stab, A gun can shoot people, a bow could kill, atlatl's could kill, Just all thoughs "weapons" Have good enough effect to kill. So i dont find anything wrong with that. But i am not saying if you have one of thoughs weapons you should use it as a weapon, But it depends what kind of person you are. Criminal, hunter, Target shooter, And just for the sport. I dont believe anyone on here would use a slingshot or any other of these as a weapon though, Cause i only use these for hunting.

Take care,

SMS


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

treefork said:


> Now let me understand this. The " Warrior " is offended by the word weapon. :slap: lol


Actually, I'm "The Warrior Poet" on another forum. It came from the movie Braveheart. I'm of Scottish descent. Nobody there ever called me that, it was always shortened to warrior. So I left the poet off, haha. Besides, it's just a user name, for crying out loud.









If you noticed, I put quotation marks on the word "offended", meaning that I'm not totally offended buy it, it just bothers me a bit.

"Other Weapons", to me, implies that the primary use of a slingshot is a weapon. To me, it isn't. You know, we have the slingshot weapon, plus other weapons.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Mostly its a weapon for pop cans.. But some people hunt with it. Everybody is different.

SMS


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The Warrior said:


> I have to say, that I'm a little "offended" by that the title of that category.


As you have every right to be.



The Warrior said:


> Sure, a knife can be used as a weapon, but so can a pencil. I'm a huge knife fan, and I consider it nothing more than a tool. Slingshots can be used for hunting, but I would consider it a tool to obtain food, not a weapon.


All of my firearms I consider a tool, with the exception of a few collectibles.



The Warrior said:


> Especially since the government seems to be intruding into what we consider tools, or a sport, etc?


If our collective governments were genuinely concerned about citizen health and safety, they'd actually target the biggest offenders, namely Tobacco products and alcohol.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Mostly its a weapon for pop cans.. But some people hunt with it. Everybody is different.
> 
> SMS


A weapon, by definition, is a device used against an opponent. If you're shooting a can, it's something you're using for target practice, fun, etc. If your hunting, your using it as a tool to obtain food with, etc.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

A *weapon*, *arm*, or *armament* is any device used in order to inflict damage or harm to living beings, structures, or systems. Weapons are used to increase the efficacy and efficiency of activities such as hunting
, crime
, law enforcement
,self-defense
, and warfare
Not saying your wrong, You are right. But a weapon can be used as many things.

Take care man,

SMS


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the only "weapon" i can think of, is the person who is using it.

the actions afterwards of the person with the apperatus is what makes it end up being defined as either a "tool" or "weapon". for example, a pencil is basically known as a writing apparatus, a tool to write on paper. but once a person puts a pencil in the neck or heart to kill someone, then its considered a weapon, a killing instrument.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I understand what you guys mean. I guess I'm just saying like I did up a few posts, that "Other Weapons", to me, implies that the primary use of a slingshot is a weapon. To me, it isn't. You know, we have the "slingshot weapon", plus "other weapons". No biggie, just sayin'.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The Warrior said:


> I understand what you guys mean. I guess I'm just saying like I did up a few posts, that "Other Weapons", to me, implies that the primary use of a slingshot is a weapon. To me, it isn't. You know, we have the "slingshot weapon", plus "other weapons". No biggie, just sayin'.


One thing any of us can do when we find something "not on point", is more than to comment or complain we could; (not saying you are complaining this is for any of us)

1) mention why it might be better to think of an alternate to what we find not on point

2) Offer good alternates that encompasses the scope of what is at issue.

It is a kindness to the people doing a lot of work behind the scenes to offer good choices, not just make a comment or complaint and they have to do the work to find some alternate.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

It wasn't a complaint. Perhaps I could have worded it better. It was more of an observation.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The Warrior said:


> It wasn't a complaint. Perhaps I could have worded it better. It was more of an observation.


Warrior,

You will notice if you re-read my post you it will all be clear. I did say "any of us" and *"(not saying you are complaining this is for any of us)". *

But still awaiting your alternate suggestions.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I read exactly what you posted. I didn't miss anything on it. Not suggesting any alternates.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The Warrior said:


> I read exactly what you posted. I didn't miss anything on it. Not suggesting any alternates.


Have a good life.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> The Warrior said:
> 
> 
> > I read exactly what you posted. I didn't miss anything on it. Not suggesting any alternates.
> ...


You too.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I appreciate what you're saying Warrior. For non-UK people it's worth mentioning that it is illegal to carry anything made as or sold as a weapon in public over here.

By participating in a forum that infers slingshots are weapons first and foremost we are opening ourselves up to becoming a test case.

I for one am happy that TPTB currently view slingshots as toys.

Just my 2p (and a bit of empathy)


----------

